# Kirby Air Ride



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

So, Andrew and I have been playing Kirby Air Ride lately. Neither of us had played the game in a _long_ time, and it's great to play it again, especially since it's probably our most played game ever. It's funny, even before we had met each other, we both loved that game and played it to death. And it's still just as amazingly fun as it was back then. We're currently trying to complete the game again (because Andrew's GCN memory card got wiped), starting with the best mode in the game; City Trial! And Andrew's getting it set up so we can play online via Warp Pipe or XLink Kai, so if anyone else has the right setup, we could play online together! =3


----------



## Yokie (Mar 12, 2010)

I WANT IT I WANT IT I WANT IT. but I can't find it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> I WANT IT I WANT IT I WANT IT. but I can't find it.


You might be able to find a used copy at GameStop, or you could try eBay. Either way, you should totally get it!! =D


----------



## Callie (Mar 13, 2010)

I remember that game! I used to play it with my friends all the time! It truly is a great game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 13, 2010)

I preordered that game and got it on the first day it came out. Still always play it. Unlocked every ride in City Trial.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep, I still got this game and found it fun again. I unlocked everything on City Trial and in Top Ride. I've done 90-ish checks on Air Ride's checklist.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 13, 2010)

I use to love this game ... I really should find a new copy ...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 13, 2010)

This and Melee were pretty much the only GCN games I played. Played them so much with my brother,  good times.
How exactly does that online thing work?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 13, 2010)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> This and Melee were pretty much the only GCN games I played. Played them so much with my brother,  good times.
> How exactly does that online thing work?


You needed a lan cable. RYUDO'S BACK!


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 22, 2010)

I have it.  Swerve Star is the best.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 22, 2010)

I always desperately wanted that game, but I didn't have a Gamecube. :<

I played it at a friend's house once, though, it was super fun! =D


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 22, 2010)

I played that game once, got it on the first day it came out. But I lost it on last June....I want it back.....good thing I still have the memory card.


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 22, 2010)

To all those who say they want this game: send me 35 bucks and a bag of Skittles, and my copy can be yours.  You only get the disc, though.  I need the case and instruction manual for... something.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 23, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> I have it.  Swerve Star is the best.


Dragoon would like to have a word with you.

And this game is my second most played GCN game, next to Melee.


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 23, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if we're including the legendaries, that changes everything.  And Hydra would like a word with you.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 23, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hydras only good if you're battling eachother. Other then that it's just incredibly hard to control and a tank.


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 23, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you manage to get it completed early on, you can have a fun time absolutely screwing over the other players, which is the best part.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2010)

I prefer the Shadow Star.


----------



## Yokie (Apr 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finding a copy on GameStop could be really tricky... I think I'll try ebay or one of the swedish sites.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I prefer the Shadow Star.


Tis what I use when I can't find the Hydra. And the hydra still beats the dragoon in most events. It's uber fast. Even with the charge up. You can slightly move when charging.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 4, 2010)

Yes have kirby air ride love it but I dont know how get gamecube games online sooooo yeah


----------



## Tyeforce (May 4, 2010)

Funny this thread was bumped today, because I just got done playing Kirby Air Ride with Andrew. XD


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 4, 2010)

lol


----------



## Entei Slider (May 9, 2010)

-sigh- good memorys....


----------



## Darkwind (May 9, 2010)

i always hated how the timer on city trial only went up to 7 minutes.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 9, 2010)

Hmmm. I might have to get this. I've never played a Kirby game before.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Hmmm. I might have to get this. I've never played a Kirby game before.


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>D:</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>

NEVER PLAYED A KIRBY GAME?! GO, GET ONE _NOW_!!


----------



## NikoKing (May 9, 2010)

Ah, I wanted to get this game so bad.  Well, I'll be getting some money soon, so I might buy this and a LAN cable just for the fun of it  .


----------



## Callie (Jun 1, 2010)

I like the prototype star (I think that's what it was called). I was going to play this at a friend's house but his Wii and memory card kind of melted. I'm lucky I still have my copy!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

CherryTree said:
			
		

> I like the prototype star (I think that's what it was called). I was going to play this at a friend's house but his Wii and memory card kind of melted. I'm lucky I still have my copy!


There's nothing called the "Prototype Star", lol. I don't know what you're talking about. XD Can you describe it?


----------



## Callie (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember it was pink and looked just like the warp star. I remember liking it because it could stay in the air for the longest.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

CherryTree said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the Flight Warpstar.


----------



## Callie (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh  lol. I wonder why my brother and his friends always called it the prototype warp star.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh yeah I loved that one lol XD thats the one I always use on the one where you have to fly the farthest lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I loved that one lol XD thats the one I always use on the one where you have to fly the farthest lol


Sucks that you could never get it in timed City Trial. The only one, too.


----------



## Rocker32703 (Jun 9, 2010)

I LOVED Kirby Air Ride, I played this SO much with my brother. It was all we ever played, beside Melee and Pokemon Colosseum. My personal favorite is an odd one; the Slick Star. I think I got the name right, if I didn't, it's the pink one that had the 3 pink orbs floating around it, and you had to lightly tap A to turn it. I would always beat my brother on that Star, Racing or City Trial. It was especially awesome when you beefed it up to have a lot of speed and power, nothing could get in my way then.

Also, my elementary school in 4th grade had a book contest. Everyone was pretty much required to participate, not that anyone really minded in my class. Kirby Air Ride was so far rooted in my mind, that I wrote a story about it and submitted that. It was a story about a kid that was sucked into his TV into the City Trial world. He was required to play a seven minute game, and build a Star that would beat his competitors, which were other Kirbys. The climax of the story was a meteor shower that bombed the city into nothingness. After that, the hero won a One-lap race contest, and was warped back into his room.

It was a pretty damn good story, I'll say, but the teacher's thought otherwise. It was voted as the 2nd worst story written in the entire school. Alas, those teachers will learn the error of their ways...

Anyway, that's my story. I love Kirby Air Ride. xP


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 15, 2010)

That game is beast. I got Hydra and Dragoon and they are both amazing. I haven't touched that game in a while. I think I'll play it again.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 26, 2010)

only thing better than this on GCN would be melee.

checklist = greatest thing since kirby.


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jun 26, 2010)

i rented it. it was really awesome i should buy it RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea. I loved the checklist of "Achievements" in HAL's console games. They benefit you as well by unlocking stages, characters, etc.


----------



## Riri (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't care what you guys say, the suitcase wagon star was by far the BEST star there was


----------



## Cris Martian Man (Jul 23, 2010)

Haha yea i unlocked almost everything on the checklist and my fav is the hydra and i still play it every once in a while though


----------

